# Oatmeal



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

So I am on a new diet (change of lifestyle, not a real fad diet) and I will be eating oatmeal every morning. I want to make it in the slow cooker overnight as I am just not a morning person. I'm wondering if I can divide the leftovers into my dog's breakfast. 

I tried making a half-recipe last night and it burned, so I think I need to make the full 6 cups. It is a mix of steel cut oats, brown rice, barley, wheat germ, flax, applesauce and whatever nuts or berries I want to put in. Since my 2 Shepherds have no allergies and seem to have steel stomachs I thought I could give them each a cup of the leftovers with their kibble each morning as well.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

IF they have no allergies to all those grains (barley, flax? Really? Sigh. I'm so jealous!), you should be fine. 

What ages are your dogs? If you have senior dogs, I might want to give them just a taste. Seniors do better with fewer grains. 

Macadamia nuts are toxic to dogs. Walnuts, maybe. I've never been able to pin down whether they are. There's info they are lethal to dogs, but not at vet school web sites that I find most trustworthy.

Berries are great for dogs. Applesauce can have sugar (depending on what you buy), so not too much if it's the sugary kind. But it's high in Vitamin C, so I buy the organic sugar free stuff and feed it to my kids daily. 

Like any new food, I'd start with a very small bit at the beginning and transition verrrrry slowly, to avoid GI upset. 

This sounds delicious, BTW. With just a splash of milk? For me, not the dogs







What time is breakfast?


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I don't like many nuts and hate raisins, so it may be just almonds sometimes. I only ever buy unsweetened applesaice or I make my own from the tree in the backyard.

The dogs are 2 and 5.

It was really good this morning! I put a handful of drozen blueberries into the bowl first and let them melt.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Oh yeah. Good thing you hate raisins! NO raisins for dogs. Those are poisonous. 

It does sound yummy. I ate cold left over cheese pizza.


----------



## Jazzstorm (Nov 29, 2005)

<span style="color: #3333FF">Zephyr LOVES oatmeal with blueberries,I just give her alittle though...When I had the 2 foster pups,all 3 of them would line up every morning for their frozen blueberries. I miss the cuties.







</span>


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIt does sound yummy. I ate cold left over cheese pizza.


I had a Milky Way bar for my breakfast


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

You win. You know more about nutrition than I do, AND you had a less nutritious breakfast. 

Impressive!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I"m terrible. It's a combination of no time, and a terrible chocolate addiction









In my defense, I was late taking the dogs to the chiropractor, and it was one of the few things I could grab for the ride


----------



## Junomidge (Oct 5, 2005)

I am overweight. I think my problem is just eating beyond when I should be full, though. I try to eat well, and I can't even remember the last time I had a chocolate bar! The guilt just gets me whenever I think about it. Chips and taco chips are my worst vice. 

I think both the dogs and I will enjoy our morning oatmeal. It's supposed to be a low GI (glycemic index) food that keeps the tummy busy until lunch time.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

The steel cut oats are really good. What's weird is I show allergic to oatmeal. If I eat the generic quaker oatmeal instant packets or reg. cooked oatmeal, I break out in hives. I don't break out to the steel oats. Maybe because they aren't processed as much? Either way, they're yummy!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: 3K9MomIt does sound yummy. I ate cold left over cheese pizza.
> ...










That is really bad, Lisa! 

Rafi gets overcooked whole grains in his food. He likes everything but millet.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BowWowMeow
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, I will do better now that my schedule has lightened up!

Max would do well on a few grains, but they flare his ear up. Indy is too allergic to many, and moans and groans when given the others


----------

